# What is the process beeing used in this video?



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc1HbyWEOkg

Any idea?


----------



## nickvc (Dec 22, 2013)

Marcel from the lack of reaction,fumes when the gold was dissolved, I guess it's a cyanide process but why then it was plated out rather than simply dropped with zinc dust is beyond me.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Dec 22, 2013)

The first part of the video, it looks like he is using a cyanide stripping solution to me.

I am not sure what the solution is in the second part of the video, it looks different, and since there is no continuity in the video, meaning you can see from start to finish what has transpired, I have no idea what might have transpired between where the video was edited and not. The video was created specifically to interest people in the process, and to get you to go to their website and purchase their instructions. This particular person has posted more than a few youtube videos on processes that while look amazing, are fairly well known. It's only that you have not used them yourself that they look like a miracle. 

To be honest, I personally believe that Iodine leaching solutions work just as effectively as cyanide, are far more "safe" and the iodine can be recovered to be re-used if using the proper procedures and methods. 

Also if you live in certain countries, the cyanide might be exceedingly difficult to obtain.

Scott


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 22, 2013)

Maybe it isn't cyanide. Here's a recent patent from Taiwan, using thiourea, that sounds very similar to the video. It's very sketchy, though.
https://www.google.com/patents/US20120292201?dq=gold+stripper&hl=en&sa=X&ei=1wu3UoO7GMrW2wXvoIHQAQ&ved=0CDkQ6AEwAA


----------



## Loito (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, first at all my english is not so good, but i try my best 

In my opinion it is either a cyanid leach or a process with urea or better thiourea. There are 2 reasons why im confused. First at all nickvz could be right when he ask: Why electrowinning the gold from a cynaide solution, if i could simply use zink dust? 

The second thing is, that in the thiourea process u can simply use the acidic pregnant gold solution and reduce the gold-thiourea-complx electrochemically. But in the Video the guy give a white powder to the pregnant solution and strong bubbling und foaming starts. the pH value must not be raised.

Btw, im actually planning to do an complete thiourea process with electroscrap. More precisely the chamical route is ready and im reading a lot of papers to find the best solution for the electrwinning (cathode material, pH, time, voltage). if here is somebody who have experience in that case i would be happy to have a nice science-talk 

Loito - germany


----------



## Lou (Jan 9, 2014)

I hate thiourea.

There's a hell of a trick to getting your metal back out of it and the whole process literally stinks.


----------



## Loito (Jan 9, 2014)

How did u try to get it back from solution. what were your experiences? Which parameters u choose? 

And yes i think that´s the difficult in that process...to get it back. I will try the electrochemical way. The method with the desorption on activated carbon and the lack of availability of liquid reducing reagents is annoying...


----------



## palito dorado (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, my name is Carlos and I'm in Argentina. I am a retired teacher in metallurgical heat treatment of steel. Months ago I became interested in the recovery of scrap gold and CPu few days ago I bought these e-book that I received via mail. In a first step the scrap, 1 liter of distilled water, 15 grams of sodium or potassium cyanide and 15 grams of SG-9 GOLD STRIPPER mixed. For the product image has a whitish appearance of salt (is solid). The packaging reads "Poly Hitechs Co,. Ltd". My question is if anyone knows that this product is
If any participant of this forum I want to send you more information about this chemical process or the rest of the books, I will do it gladly.
Sorry if the writing is not correct because I use a translator on line
Regards


----------



## oaxaca (Jun 22, 2014)

hey carlos have the same problem here on usa I can't find who sell SG-9 GOLD STRIPPER this product is sold only on tahiland this doesn't work on usa,or other countries


----------



## necromancer (Jun 22, 2014)

maybe someone can have this "SG-9" sent out and tested to see what it is.

lots of questions about it


----------



## butcher (Jun 23, 2014)

I wonder if it is not just a common chemical oxidizer re-labled with a companys name brand, to sell the salt for a profit.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 23, 2014)

butcher said:


> I wonder if it is not just a common chemical oxidizer re-labled with a companys name brand, to sell the salt for a profit.


Likely m-NBSS or one of its relatives.


----------

